# My puppy (then and now)



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi all-

This is my puppy Lucy! And I just wanted to do a little then and now with pictures and the story of how we got her and what she does now! So how we got her is I was at Wal-mart with my brother, sister and mom, we were in the checkout line and we hear this "excuse me" from behind us we turn around and there is a guy holding a ten week old little puppy in his arms I wanted her so bad she was such a cutie! Then, the guy said he found her on the side of the road and tried to take her to the shelter and they were closed. So he brought her to Wal-Mart to see if anyone could take her. I of course said that we would take her in a heartbeat and took her from the guy... My mom honestly was not really so sure what was happening at that point and before we knew it the guy was gone I don't even remember saying goodbye to the guy he kinda just left... So we walked back to get dog food and we drove home... She was like a little angel the kind of personality that we really wanted in a dog she was great in the car is great with kids and cats! We got her January 9, 2012 now it is July 26,2012 we have had her almost eight months and she is great! She is now eight months old and is as amazing as ever she swims she loves the dog park and the beach and people and her family too and we lover her back! Thank you for reading about my wonderful pup!:grin::thankyou:and


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

more pictures of Lucy now! =)


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh goodness she's so adorable. She looks like she's a silly girl.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you! =) She is a silly pup! She does the cutest things! My favorite is after a bath she prefers not to be dried only because she loves to run as fast as she can around the house! I call it "the speed dry" lol!!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh goodness. So glad I've never had to deal with that. My parents' puppy just wanted to be held after a bath. Once she's dry she gets all hyper.

I do suppose a nice run after a bath would feel pretty good. She probably stays a lot cooler with the evaporation.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

For sure! It really is not that bad. Really all she does is run, run, run, then takes a nap! lol!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwweeeee <3
she is so pretty! She looks like she would be a very fun dog!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks! She is really fun! She gets along with every person and the majority or the dogs she meets!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Aw cute dog! I have a Miniature Schnauzer named Lucy xD She loves to run around and try and play after a bath, including using the towel as her toy! lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

She is adorable love her ! I have a Corgi mix who does the same thing after his bath..lol


----------

